# Rehab after broken leg



## lifeson (17 Oct 2011)

Has anyone come back after a broken leg?
I recently broke my leg (fibia and tibia) and required a plate to be fitted with a sizeable incision down my leg for the surgery which has left a nice scar.
At the moment I still can't walk unaided (still using crutches) but have managed a couple of spells on the turbo trainer and just finished a 10 min spell and felt fine.
There is no pain in the bone as such, but the knee is still stiff after the surgery (was told it could take a full year before the swelling goes down fully) and wondered if the turbo is going to casue more damage or help in the recovery.

Has anyone had direct experience of recovery after this type of injury?


----------



## oldfatfool (17 Oct 2011)

I fractured my tibial plateau 5 years ago and still have a plate, rod and a dozen or so pins in there. They had me on an exercise bike and treadmill as part of my physio.


----------



## smokeysmoo (17 Oct 2011)

Graham Hill spent many hours on an exercise bike after smashing both legs at Watkins Glen in 1969, so I think you'll be ok 
As with any recovery, if you feel any pain STOP, and don't forget to only set realistic targets. I broke my ankle in an MTB accident a few years ago, and I had no problem getting back to riding, although I initially ditched my SPD's in favour of platforms.


----------



## lifeson (18 Oct 2011)

Thanks folks
I did a bit of googling yesterday and it seems recovery can be a long drawn out process.
Bone fracture can heal quite quickly but the soft tissue damage from the accident and surgery can take a while to heal. And in the mean time if you dont take it careful you can cause long term problems as your knee is susceptible to lateral instability. 

What was interesting reading other forums was the number of people who have had the 'hardware' (plates and screws) removed after a while. I thought they were there forever? - anyone had their 'hardware' removed after healed?


----------



## sdr gb (19 Oct 2011)

I still have my pins and screws in me which were the result of me breaking my femur and shattering my femoral neck into 5 pieces in 2007. The docs have never mentioned removing them. I'm not bothered about having them removed as they don't really cause any problems and I don't fancy another op to have them out.

Reading your posts, you seem to know what you're doing and are sensible about you're limits. When I started back, I could only manage 5 minutes on the turbo and that was turning a low gear with no resistance. Stay positive and don't let any minor setbacks get you down.

PS- Trying to get on the turbo whilst balancing on crutches is one of the hardest things I've ever done.


----------

